# [tunctl] plus d'ebuild valide ? (résolu )

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

Pour diverses manips impliquant qemu, kvm, gns3 et le monde réel de l'interface chaise/clavier j'ai besoin de jouer avec les bridges.

A une certaine époque il y avait l'ebuild  *Quote:*   

> sys-apps/usermode-utilities

  qui fournissait tunctl.

Puis celui-ci est devenu indépendant à travers l'ebuild  *Quote:*   

> tunctl.

 

Celui-ci serait actuellement sur l'overlay sunrise.

Mais lorsqu'on lit tout ce rapport de bug il semblerait que depuis Mai 2009, l'instal bugue.

Ma question est donc multiple :

Y aurait-il quelque part un ebuild non- buggué ?

Peut-on s'en passer ?

Est-ce que vde est une solution "facile" à mettre en oeuvre ?

Peut-elle me servir ?

A+:jlp

Edit : Il parait qu'écrire permet de mettre les idées au clair  :Embarassed: 

A priori mon bonheur devrait se trouver ici :

 *Quote:*   

> net-misc/bridge-utils
> 
>      Available versions:  1.2 1.4
> 
>      Homepage:            http://bridge.sourceforge.net/
> ...

 

désolé c'est l'age  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by nemo13 on Wed May 12, 2010 5:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Regarde dans mon vieil overlay akoya, ya un ebuild pour tunctl, qui fonctionne toujours parait-il.  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour diverses manips impliquant qemu, kvm, gns3 et le monde réel de l'interface chaise/clavier j'ai besoin de jouer avec les bridges.
> 
> A une certaine époque il y avait l'ebuild  *Quote:*   sys-apps/usermode-utilities  qui fournissait tunctl.
> ...

 

Heu, pourquoi "à une époque" ?

```
# qfile tunctl 

sys-apps/usermode-utilities (/usr/bin/tunctl)

# eix sys-apps/usermode-utilities

[I] sys-apps/usermode-utilities

     Available versions:  20070815 (~)20070815-r1 {fuse}

     Installed versions:  20070815-r1(23:12:38 11/04/2010)(-fuse)

     Homepage:            http://user-mode-linux.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Tools for use with Usermode Linux virtual machines

```

----------

## man in the hill

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*   Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour diverses manips impliquant qemu, kvm, gns3 et le monde réel de l'interface chaise/clavier j'ai besoin de jouer avec les bridges.
> 
> A une certaine époque il y avait l'ebuild  *Quote:*   sys-apps/usermode-utilities  qui fournissait tunctl.
> ...

 

+1 , je l'ai utilisé très recemment !

----------

## nemo13

quand je pars en vrille, c'est de la bonne vrille  :Embarassed: 

maintenant la prise de tête est comment utiliser tap en tant que user alors que GNS3 ne veut l'utiliser qu'en tant que root.

mais ceci est une autre histoire.

désolé pour le buzz

----------

